# Notation Software of Choice



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

I notice that there have been threads like this in the past, but I want to hear about what you guys are using right now. The major competitors seem to be Finale and Sibelius, but I also would like to hear of any others out there worthy of mention.

I've been using Finale for 3 years now, and I'm considering an upgrade to Finale 2011 for a special price--very hard to turn down. I haven't had many problems with it, and any that I've had have been solved over time. So tell me what you guys are using and why. Should I upgrade my software?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I currently use NoteWorthy Composer (v2.0). Have been using NWC going on 7 years - I know that Sibelius and Finale can do lots more, but for my needs, NWC does fine and gets the job done. Certainly a nifty program considering its relatively low price for a licensed copy.

The other thread on this can be found here


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

MuseScore. It's still a bit flaky, but it works, and has the advantage of being Linux-friendly.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I prefer LilyPond. Beautiful output. Only caveat is that it's a text interface; you type up the score, then tell it to make a pdf. There are a few frontends, but none work very well.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Anvil Studio, which I use mainly for composition. Never cared about proper notation. My works are never gonna go print, so I stick with midis (or soundfonts).


----------

